
How Steve Jobs scammed Apple for free lunch - Bedon292
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-steve-jobs-scammed-apple-for-free-lunch-with-1-dollar-salary-2017-6
======
matthewmcg
Interestingly, there's a pretty universal consensus among tax lawyers that
_not_ charging for employee lunches is problematic. Free, regular lunches are
another form of compensation and, as such, should be listed on an employee's
W-2 as additional taxable income.[1]

In general, anything of value that an employer gives you as compensation is
taxable income to you unless an exclusion applies. There is an exclusion in
section 119 of the tax code[2] for meals provided by an employer "for the
convenience of the employee."

This has was intended to cover things like the cafeteria on an oil rig where
alternatives are truly limited.

There was some talk of the IRS publishing regulations that would clarify this,
but I don't think that's happened.

[1] e.g.
[http://taxprof.typepad.com/taxprof_blog/2013/04/wsj-.html](http://taxprof.typepad.com/taxprof_blog/2013/04/wsj-.html)

[2]
[https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/26/119](https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/26/119)

------
TheOtherHobbes
Some shlub in accounting probably set things up so this went through under
"contractor expenses", or something of that type.

This reinforces a suspicion I've had for a while, which is that at the
billionaire level things happen magically around you. Many mundane problems
simply disappear because there are people looking after them for you - but you
have no idea who they are, what they do, or even that they exist.

------
alphaomegacode
Strange headline. Jobs was being compensated for meals. As mentioned in the
story, yes he had a $1/yr salary (and of course money in the bank) but even
entry-level employees at many corporations are compensated for meals.

~~~
ravitation
I was going to comment, but it'd end up just being your comment reiterated.
Very weird headline, I guess they were trying to be playful?

------
marrone12
Ah yes, an egoistic billionaire holding his employees to a standard he doesn't
live up to himself. Love it.

------
universenz
I can just imagine how pissed Tim Cook is right now. For years he's enjoyed
his lunches for free, too. But now the spotlight will be on the accounting
department.

As a side note, when I watched this last night I really enjoyed Scott's story
telling. Specifically when this bit was told I laughed out loud. Don't think
I've done that to an internet video for quite some time.

------
lichenwarp
I need a job where one day I can say "No, you're paying me enough."

------
2017throw
Heck, You're never too rich to enjoy a free turkey dog.

